# Need a router for stretcher bars!



## wams (Jan 3, 2011)

Can anyone help me find a router or something wich does this kind of cuts ( stretcher bars ) I lookin' for it for more then half year and no one in my country want to tell me what kind of machine i need! I hope I'll get some help from you guys! thnx!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, Verrucko. Could you post a photo of what you mean by "stretcher bars"?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Verrucko

Welcome to the group.

Are these the slats for a bed? 

By the way, where in Romania are you?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## wams (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey! Thanx for the reply! I'm from Bucharest! I found out the exactly name of the joint I need, It's called * 
Mitered Bridle Joint * It's machine or something but i cand find out wich is, I know I cand make some similar joints with the router but they are not soo god, I need to find out how can I make this tipe of joints! Here you can see picture! Thank you all! Cheers!


----------

